
Autonomous Zone forms around emptied East Precinct in Seattle - igammarays
https://www.capitolhillseattle.com/2020/06/welcome-to-free-capitol-hill-capitol-hill-autonomous-zone-forms-around-emptied-east-precinct/
======
totetsu
I wonder what the Ferrari dealership down the street is doing..

